# Almost Finished mount



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I mounted my own buck I did have some help just have a little left to do but not much just thought I share also I had local guy score it at 166.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Looks like a great job, has to be extra special having done it yourself.
Nice !


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nicely done, especially for you first. You will remember everything about harvesting that boy.


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

Very cool


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Very nice, but not 160"


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Big Chief said:


> Very nice, but not 160"


Here the scorecard see if your math is any different.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

That's an awesome deer, truely. I did the math and came up with the 155 2/8, which is an incredible number for what is basically a main frame 8. Line e confuses me though. I don't understand where the extra 17 6/8 is coming from?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

either way this is an awesome deer with some very long tines. good that you had the courage to mount him yourself. I would have been to afraid to do it on a nice deer.
sherman


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ErieEye said:


> That's an awesome deer, truely. I did the math and came up with the 155 2/8, which is an incredible number for what is basically a main frame 8. Line e confuses me though. I don't understand where the extra 17 6/8 is coming from?


I dont even see a line E on there or how the number of 17 6/8 was founded...I agree no way that deer reaches 150 but that is a helluva buck and a unique rack for sure...definite shooter...looks to be a lot more than a 6 inch deduction though seeing how it's missing a foot of antler on one side and the brows arent long, there would be deductions there also...personally I dont see that deer reaching 140 but I've been fooled by a picture more than once...once again, very nice rack regardless...congrats.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Who cares what it scores  It's a nice deer and one heck of a job on a first time mount . Nice job cfhtrjames !
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Line E is abnormal point on the rack I believe. He has roughly 13 other points what are more than a inch long.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

The first picture you posted when you harvested the deer does a lot more justice to how nice of a buck it was. Congrats again.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

chris1162 said:


> The first picture you posted when you harvested the deer does a lot more justice to how nice of a buck it was. Congrats again.


Yea, he has points coming out of the back of the rack that you cannot see from the front. Also if this buck was scored typical for Boone and Crockett or Buckeye Big Buck it would score around 140 if that because all the deduction that he would get which is around 28 inches roughly.


----------

